# TrT need help!



## Grejbgik (Feb 28, 2018)

My current trt doctor gives me a shot every other week and it sucks levels go up and down! Now I will be able to get 200mg a week injection he will give me what ever I ask for what else do I need? A ai, nov, or clomid? Also I was gonna ask for Proviron? I found a new Endo. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 1, 2018)

Grejbgik said:


> My current trt doctor gives me a shot every other week and it sucks levels go up and down! Now I will be able to get 200mg a week injection he will give me what ever I ask for what else do I need? A ai, nov, or clomid? Also I was gonna ask for Proviron? I found a new Endo. Any help would be great thanks.



you don't need nov or clomid on trt...you will only need an ai if your estridol levels get too high...bloodwork will tell all... sorry your doc did that to you it has to be miserable..glad you are getting weeklys now. hope I could help


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 1, 2018)

If hes willing to deal out whatevers and you have insurance or plenty of money 

get anavar & arimidex


----------



## juuced (Mar 1, 2018)

you can add in HCG if you want to keep your balls from shrinking.


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

juuced said:


> you can add in HCG if you want to keep your balls from shrinking.


 And increase your chances if being (more) fertile.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 1, 2018)

I went from 250 mg per week of Sustanon to 260 mg every other week with a blend of Sustanon 100 mg and Enanthate 160 mg.  That doctor managed to crash my estradiol level due to giving me 1 mg of anastrozole every week when he changed up my injection protocol due to changes in my work schedule.

Now I am self-administering 80 mg every 3.5 days along with 500 iU hcg and .125 mg anastrozole (all on the 3.5 day schedule).

HCG for fertility in my case is pointless as I had a vasectomy.  I was, however, told that it stimulates Luteinizing hormone and can improve one's mood while on TRT.  I'm liking it thus far.  Another plus is you can amaze your friends with a party trick by taking a pregnancy test and having it come up positive...  Or so I've heard.


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I went from 250 mg per week of Sustanon to 260 mg every other week with a blend of Sustanon 100 mg and Enanthate 160 mg.  That doctor managed to crash my estradiol level due to giving me 1 mg of anastrozole every week when he changed up my injection protocol due to changes in my work schedule.
> 
> Now I am self-administering 80 mg every 3.5 days along with 500 iU hcg and .125 mg anastrozole (all on the 3.5 day schedule).
> 
> HCG for fertility in my case is pointless as I had a vasectomy.  I was, however, told that it stimulates Luteinizing hormone and can improve one's mood while on TRT.  I'm liking it thus far.  Another plus is you can amaze your friends with a party trick by taking a pregnancy test and having it come up positive...  Or so I've heard.



How are you managing .125mg of adex? Are they 1mg pills?

If you apply the hcg directly to a pregnancy test it should show positive. However, I'm not certain whether your urine would do the "trick". Let us know after your next party.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> How are you managing .125mg of adex? Are they 1mg pills?
> 
> If you apply the hcg directly to a pregnancy test it should show positive. However, I'm not certain whether your urine would do the "trick". Let us know after your next party.



Those are specifically compounded by Empower, so naturally they cost more money.

I haven't tried the pregnancy test yet, but one of my friends swears that a fresh bottle of HCG with a 500 iU injection will make it show positive for a guy later on in the day just by peeing on the stick.  Since I'm on a Monday morning, Thursday evening cycle, I don't attend many parties after injecting HCG.


----------

